
Mystery shopping to identify companies sending unsolicited messages [pdf] - DanBC
https://ico.org.uk/media/action-weve-taken/reports/1560742/operation-bowler-report.pdf
======
DanBC
Full title is "Operation BOWLER: Summary of ‘mystery shopping’ exercise
conducted to identify organisations using consumer data to send unsolicited
communications" which is over 150 characters.

This was a short (six months) tiny (18 phones) trial to see what kinds of
unsolicited communications they'd receive.

It'd be great if they ran this on a much larger scale. Several thousand
phones, perhaps.

